# Breeders in Portland/Medford OR area?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a good breeder? I just lost a GSD who was 11. She was my second one - both American lines. They were GREAT dogs, but I think I want to stay with German lines this time. I haven't decided if I should focus on East german working lines or West German show. I have checked out Temar shepherds and Von Waldmimmel with the West show lines. I don't have any ideas for the East working lines. I mostly want a companion dog, but have done agility and am thinking of getting involved in that again. Thanks for any input!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Another West German Showline breeder just North of you that you may want to check out is http://www.BullingerShepherds.com

We got Scout, our 6 month old pup, directly from her and Boss, our 1 1/2 year old, is from another kennel but was sired by her male Kevin Murrtal. So far, we have been very happy with both and would go back to her if we wanted another West German Showline.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ray Reid at Vom HausReid in Oregon:

http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php

Highly recommended. You can count on him to make a good match for you. 

Check out the awards page: http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/awards.php

Dusty (third dog down) is in our Schutzhund club.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would recommend von Waldhimmel and will PM you on the other show line breeder you mentioned. 

Sorry about the loss of your girl and welcome to the site!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Are you okay with a road trip? If you are, Heidi Theis in the Boise area is top notch. I cannot speak highly enough of what she is doing with her dogs. 
Her website is http://www.theishof.com
I have also sent you a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I second Heidi Theis. I have one of her dogs and could not be happier. She has a litter now and I believe one on the way. Tell her what you want and she will help you decide on the right dog for you.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I am not even sure how soon I will be ready, as I only lost my dog 2 weeks ago, but I miss having a dog so much and I can't see myself with anything but another GSD. I decided I better start my research now so I can have a breeder picked out so I will be ready. Thanks everyone.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm a Ray Reid fan myself. I'll get another of Ray's dogs one of these days.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Middle, do you have a web site for Ray? KathyW, I didn't get a PM from you but would like to. Thank you all again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not middle, but Vom HausReid and Ray are one and the same:



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidRay Reid at Vom HausReid in Oregon:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI'm not middle, but Vom HausReid and Ray are one and the same:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third the vom HausReid recommendation. I came on this forum hoping to get a pup from Waldhimmel, expressed tons of interest in TeMar, seriously considered Starke Pfoten (all in Oregon), until I had several members direct me to Ray. I'll tell you - I'm so glad they did because I couldn't have asked for a better dog with more personality, a more stable temperament, such spunk, and such beauty at the same time.

I have already had two other people in the neighborhood visit Ray in Salem because they were so impressed with my Trent.


----------

